

A tutorial for searching with blekko - greglindahl
http://help.blekko.com/index.php/a-tutorial-for-searching-with-blekko/

======
jggonz
Adding /date after time sensitive search terms such as technology news,
celebrity names.. Reviews... Etc.. usually provides a richer set of results...
The /diy slashtag is also awesome for homeowners trying to avoid all the spam
on Google!

------
sp332
This is a good intro to Blekko, but please change the headline.

